# The best toilet ever for turkey hunters.



## chefrific (Feb 25, 2013)

Had to share this...
I'm just speechless..... and want one.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 25, 2013)

I want one too!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 25, 2013)

Must be an old turkey with that white beard.


----------



## cfuller6 (Feb 25, 2013)

pretty cool


----------



## Killdee (Feb 25, 2013)

I'd get throwed off this forum thinking about some things I could say right now.....


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2013)

That is just wrong on so many levels....


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Feb 25, 2013)

Love it


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Feb 25, 2013)

It's called the "Strut and Butt"


----------

